# PO455 code



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey all, was driving home from a trip yesterday and had the SES light come on. I got home and I have a scanner like the one Auto Zone has and it showed a code PO455 (pollution evaporator leak,large) I reset the code and drove it some this morning and it hasn't reappeared. Does anyone know what component this is? I wanted to try resetting it one time before going to the dealer.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Is there not a manual which states definitions of codes? Try the manufacturers website.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

yep, the definition is pollution evaporator leak but any idea as to where the evaporatr is physically located is still unknown lol. I had installed a locking gas cap so I went back to the origional cap to see if that could have caused the light. Thanks for the reply, Larry


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

The cap can cause a MIL if it does not seal. Since you have reset the code and it has not come back, I'd wait to see if it comes back. If you really want to get more info try just calling your dealer service department. Some around here have been really helpful for me over the decades. As far as the particular component, sorry I do not know. What are you driving? 

Oh yeah, depending on which scanner you have, some websites have detailed explanations and courses of actions. Did you try checking their site?


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

check your gas cap if you just filled up. that's usually what it is. I had one come in for that today


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks!! I'll look around more for a detailed site explaining the codes. It still hasn't come back on so maybe a reset was all it needed. It's an 05 Frontier Nismo and I was trying to make sure I had a problem before going to the dealer which is in the process of being sold out here. Thanks again, Larry


----------

